# Website "Index" Problems!



## Squishy435 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have my website (www.alexanderlade.com), and when I visit the website, I get an index of all the files on the server. 

That means that my index file is missing. Well, I have my index file on the server, and I have it placed under the correct directory (public_html) but it will NOT open whenever somebody visits my website. 

How do I have the index file (or ANY file for that matter) open when somebody visits my site? 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, i see you're using apache, try looking at the directory index module: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_dir.html#directoryindex

(basic instructions on changing it
http://bignosebird.com/apache/a2.shtml

and see if index.html or whatever is the correct setting... is it supposed to be 400.shtml? sorry but i didn't see an index?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I noticed "public_html" is inside of that also...I'm not the most versed with Apache, but I'm pretty sure that should be your actual website directory - so it looks like things are set up funny.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You need to make the root of your website in public_html.

EG: Put your index or home page there. That should sort it out.

EDIT: opps... I re read the post.... It appears to be an Apache server setup problem. If you have access to the setup, the configuration, I believe you may need to edit (in notepad) the file httpd.conf

You need to set the root as public_html.


----------

